# Anyone care to discuss...non-traditional surfaces?



## killmaven (Jan 17, 2013)

I just gessoed up the backing of a cheap frame I got from a thrift store. I have canvas, but kinda want to play with the idea. I was wondering if anyone had any experience or stories where a non-traditional surface worked out well for your work. Maybe that or even just stories of where funding was low and you were desperate to "get this painting out of you."


----------



## Cass (Jan 24, 2013)

Occasionally I'll make something using Sculpy clay, bake it gesso it and then paint it. The gesso adheres to the baked clay really well.

I've read that as long as you clean and seal the surface well and it has some tooth paint will stick to most things. I have read also (but never tried) glass is relatively unstable unless etched first. What else were you thinking of trying?


----------



## killmaven (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh, at this point, I'm being very experimental and will try anything. It helps cover my lack of skill.  TBH, I'm pretty poor, working for a non-profit. I'll do anything to make my work stand out through the sub-standard material I'm sometimes forced to use. I don't have the best brushes or the best paint, but I'm passionate and love doing this.


----------



## Cass (Jan 24, 2013)

I have limited funds as well. There's a local art shop that if I work for 8 hours on an event for them, I get a discount on one purchase. It's cheaper to give a discount than hire someone to staff an event. If you have a few hours to spare, you might check and see if you have a place in your area that does something similar.

About inexpensive materials - I found that a pad of mixed media paper doesn't hold up to wet acrylic, so I wouldn't recommend it. Pads of canvas paper (even the less expensive stuff) holds up well to acrylic, and a lot of it is pre-primed. If you know someone that has a saw, you can get pieces of plywood at your local hardware store. Even a 4'x8' sheet would be good, then you can cut it down to whatever size you want. Sometimes they will cut it for you at the hardware store. Cardboard should work okay if it's well sealed. I recommend two coats of gesso on any cardboard. If you are just practicing, chipboard or "cardboard comic book backers" come in packages of I want to say 50 or so. They have a glossy side (don't use) and a rough side (should be okay with 1 coat of gesso).

For reference material, go to your local library. I've read extensively about color theory, mixed-media technique and other cross discipline material, and it was all free! Sometimes you can find workbooks that suggest color mixing exercises or brush exercises. Plus, you may get some inspiration.

And I don't think you lack skill - I think your paintings are wonderful. There's always something we can learn about the material, the media and ourselves. It's about developing your style, which will be unique to you. Just keep practicing and you will find your voice!


----------



## Darksouth (Dec 29, 2012)

I use plywood. I find more scrap pieces of plywood on job sites that I work on than you would believe. If you see any construction dumpsters on on home sites. Look in them.


----------



## sherina1934 (Feb 10, 2013)

killmaven said:


> Oh, at this point, I'm being very experimental and will try anything. It helps cover my lack of skill.  TBH, I'm pretty poor, working for a non-profit. I'll do anything to make my work stand out through the sub-standard material I'm sometimes forced to use. I don't have the best brushes or the best paint, but I'm passionate and love doing this.


 The what have have my dear is TRUE passion!!!


----------



## orestes (Feb 14, 2013)

CALL TO ARTIST @ http://www.wynwoodartwalk.com/wynwood-call-to-artists


----------



## stonezephyr (Jan 17, 2013)

orestes said:


> CALL TO ARTIST @ http://www.wynwoodartwalk.com/wynwood-call-to-artists


What does that have to do with the price of apples?


----------

